# Testing 10dp2dt on FET cycle - too early?



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm feeling very upset and confused and may just be clutching at straws?...

I had a 2 day FET transfer on 21st Jan, and today was my OTD.  2 embryos were transferred, 1 2cell and 1 4cell.  I did a hpt this morning before our appointment and it was BFN.  But the test at the clinic had a very faint line.  This has happened before on a fresh cycle, i got a faint line which turned out to be negative, so I've just thought the worst that it's the same happening.  
Just working out the days, today is 10dp2dt so may still be early? 

Any opinions welcome please? Feeling very confused.


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi olive18

I have had a 5dt and my test date is 11days past  5 day transfer....so 10dp2dt seems really early. Really really hoping for the best for you hun xxxx


----------



## chocbunny (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Olive,
I had a 5 day ET on 22nd and I have to wait til 3rd.  If it had been 2/3 day embryo, my OTD would have been 5th/6th so I definitely think it's a bit early.
Good luck hon.  This 2ww is awful isn't it!


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Ladies, I really hope that is the case. 
I can't decide whether to test tomorrow or wait until Monday... 
2ww really is the pits!  
Fingers are still crossed.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey chic

I honestly think that's way too early, even 14dpo my tests were really faint so I think I would have had a negative at 12dpo. How come the clinic made your OTD so early? Have they told you to test again?

Keeping everything crossed that this is your time. I'm sure that hcg will keep rising xx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks hun, but I think I'm losing hope now... Did another test this morning and negative, which is now 14 dpo.  
Hospital told me to test again tomorrow - So I will but I don't expect a positive now.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thinking of you hunny


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck sweetie!! 

Xxxxx


----------

